# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  10 խորհուրդ առողջ սրտի համար

## StrangeLittleGirl

Սրանք իմ հորինածը չեն: Վերցրել եմ «Դեղեր և առողջություն»  N2, 2007-ից: Սրանք ամերիկացի սրտաբան բժիշկ Օ'Քոնորի խորհուրդներն են: Որոշների հետ այնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ, բայց դե… Ես գրեմ, դուք պատասխանեք, որ քննարկենք, իմ կարծիքն էլ ասեմ:
1. Պահեք շուն կամ կատու
2. Շաքարախտի հայտնաբերման HbA1c  թեստի անցկացում կամ արյան մեջ շաքարի մակարդակի որոշում
3. Ստուգեք խոլեսթերինի մակարդակը
4. Խմեք օրը 1 բաժակ կարմիր գինի
5. Ձեզ անհրաժեշտ է շաբաթական առնվազն հինգ օր 30 րոպե տևողությամբ արագ քայլ
6. Պահպանեք ճարպերի, խոլեսթերինի և հեշտ յուրացվող ածխաջրերի սակավ պարունակությամբ սննդակարգ
7. Քնեք օրական յոթ ժամից ոչ պակաս
8. Միշտ նախաճաշեք
9. Մի ծխեք
10. Զարկերակային ճնշումը պահպանեք 130/80 մմ ս.ս.-ից ցածր

----------

Magic-Mushroom (06.08.2010), prof-de-Francais (06.08.2010), Դատարկություն (06.08.2010)

----------


## Apsara

Ճիշտն ասած արդեն վախենում եմ այս բաժնում գրառում կատարել:

Սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է.
1. Ինչ կապ ունեն շունն ու կատուն սրտի հետ :Huh: 
2. Համաձայն եմ, կարելի է անընդհատ իմացության մեջ լինել օրգանիզմի հետ ինչ է կատարվում.
3.նորից համաձայն եմ
4. սա շատ եմ լսել, ինչպես նաև ծնողներս են ասում, որ գինու քիչ օգտագործումը ամեն օր շատ օգտակար է  (ի դեպ նրանք երկուսն էլ մասնագիտությամբ բժիշկներ են)
5. էլի համաձայն եմ, ինչպես նաև գիտենք, որ սրտամկանի համար ամենալավ մարմնամարզությունը դա պարան թռնելն է:
6. համաձայն եմ, բայց կարծում եմ Հայաստանում սնունդը դեռ այդքան էլ չի վատացել:
7. Չեմ կարող պատճառահետևանքային կապ գտնել
8. ճիշտ է ասում բայց էլի չեմ կարող պատճառահետևանքային կապ գտնել
*9.Շատ ճիշտա*
10. Արդյո՞ք դա հնարավոր է անել :Think: , արհեստականորեն ճնշումը սարքել այսքան կամ այնքա՞ն :Dntknw:

----------


## Սամվել

> 1. Ինչ կապ ունեն շունն ու կատուն սրտի հետ


Ասում են Շներն ու հատկապես կատուները ունեն նեռվային համակարգը հանգստացնելու հատկություն , որպես նախկինում 5 տարի կատու պահած մարդ ( :Sad:  :Cry: ) կարող եմ հաստատել որ դա իրոք այդպես է հատկապես իմ համար  :Tongue:  
Կարծում եմ как մինիմում կա կապ սրտի աշխատանիքի ինտենսիվության և նեռվային համակարգի միջև  :Blush:  այստեղից հետևում է որ կատուները և շները լավ են ազդում սրտի առողջության վրա  :Xeloq: 

Կատու ֆորևեր  :Hands Up:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1. Ինչ կապ ունեն շունն ու կատուն սրտի հետ


Սամվելը ճիշտ բացատրություն տվեց: 
Հետազոտություններ են կատարվել: Պարզվել է, որ նույն սթրեսին ենթարկված ընտանի կենդանի պահող մարդկանց զարկերակային ճնշումը շատ ավելի քիչ է բարձրացել, քան նրանցը, ովքեր ընտանի կենդանիներ չեն պահում: Դա նշանակում է, որ սիրտն ավելի քիչ է ծանրաբեռնվում:




> 4. սա շատ եմ լսել, ինչպես նաև ծնողներս են ասում, որ գինու քիչ օգտագործումը ամեն օր շատ օգտակար է


Այո՛, հատկապես նրանց համար, ովքեր յուղոտ սնունդ շատ են օգտագործում. գինին կարծես չեզոքացնում է յուղոտ սննդի վնասակար ազդեցությունները: Բայց ուշադիր եղեք. *1 բաժակ, այն էլ՝ գինի, ոչ թե ուրիշ ալկոհոլ:*




> 7. Չեմ կարող պատճառահետևանքային կապ գտնել


Քիչ քնելու դեպքում օրգանիզմը լարվում է, սթրես է տանում, իսկ դա բերում է սրտի լրացուցիչ ծանրաբեռնվածության:



> 8. ճիշտ է ասում բայց էլի չեմ կարող պատճառահետևանքային կապ գտնել


Սովը նույնպես սթրես է: 




> 10. Արդյո՞ք դա հնարավոր է անել, արհեստականորեն ճնշումը սարքել այսքան կամ այնքա՞ն


Եթե հիպերտոնիկ հիվանդության առաջին փուլն է դեռ, ապա շատ հեշտ է ապրելակերպով ղեկավարել զարկերակային ճնշումը: Երևի ճիշտ կլիներ առանձին տասը խորհուրդ էլ սրա համար տալ: Իսկ երբ արդեն հիպերտոնիկ հիվանդություն կա, պետք է բուժումը խիստ հետևողականորեն ստանալ:

----------

Freeman (07.08.2010), prof-de-Francais (06.08.2010)

----------


## Grieg

> 7. Քնեք օրական յոթ ժամից ոչ պակաս


յոթ ժամից ոչ պակաս ոչ ավել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> յոթ ժամից ոչ պակաս ոչ ավել


Ի դեպ, սա այն կետերից է, որի հետ այնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ: Քնի պահանջը խիստ անհատական է: Ինձ համար 8 ժամից պակաս քունը նշանակում է հաջորդ օրը սուրճի հաշվին ոտքի վրա մնալ, իսկ դա նույնիսկ ավելի վնասակար է: Ես չեմ պատրաստվում հանուն երկար ապրելու կյանքս կիսաքնած անցկացնել:
Կարծում եմ, որ յոթը շատ խիստ է ասված: Ընդհանրապես, բժշկության մեջ որևէ նորմա սահմանելիս երբևէ մի թիվ չեն նշում, այլ ինչ-որ միջակայք:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (06.08.2010), Ձայնալար (06.08.2010)

----------


## Shah

Իսկ ինձ թվում ա, եթե մարդ ավելի շատ շարժվի ու մաքուր օդ շնչի ոչ մի սրտային խնդիր էլ չի ունենա... ու ոչ մի "10" կետ էլ իրան պետք չի լինի հետևել..  :Smile:

----------

Բիձա (06.08.2010)

----------


## ministr

Ու էս ամեն ինչին պետք է ավելացնել, եթե ձեր հայրը, հորեղբայրը կամ պապը մահացել են ինֆարկտից կամ սրտի անբավարարությունից, ապա որ պատին էլ ուզում եք ձեզ խփեք, գեներից չեք փախնի  :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> Ու էս ամեն ինչին պետք է ավելացնել, եթե ձեր հայրը, հորեղբայրը կամ պապը մահացել են ինֆարկտից կամ սրտի անբավարարությունից, ապա որ պատին էլ ուզում եք ձեզ խփեք, գեներից չեք փախնի


Եղբայր մինիստր, ինֆարկտը ամենահեշտ մահն ա համարվում, եթե մի օր պիտի մահանամ, ապա կգերադասեմ ինֆարկտով:

----------


## ministr

Հա որ? Էն որ քնի մեջ են մահանում էդ չի ամենահեշտը?

----------


## Ձայնալար

Դավ, դե քնի մեջ էլ ինֆառկտ ա լինւմ էլի, կամ ինսուլտ: 

Համ էլ եթե գեներիդ մեջ կա, դա ընդամենը հակվածություն ա, ու հենց էդ ժամանակ պետք ա ավելի հետևես էս պատվիրաններին, որ կարողանաս խուսափել էդ հիվանդությունից: Չեմ կարծում, թե անխուսափելի ա:

----------

Ուլուանա (07.08.2010)

----------


## Kita

> Իսկ ինձ թվում ա, եթե մարդ ավելի շատ շարժվի ու մաքուր օդ շնչի ոչ մի սրտային խնդիր էլ չի ունենա... ու ոչ մի "10" կետ էլ իրան պետք չի լինի հետևել..


Իմ քեռին սաղ կյանք ամեն օր քայլում է, մաքուր օդ է շնչում, շաբաթը մի անգամ դաչա-բնություն, բայց արի ու տես, որ արդեն 3 միկրոինֆակտ է տարել, անոթներն էլ փոխվել են: :Dntknw:

----------


## ministr

Մարդու ներվերը պետքա հանգիստ լինեն, թե չէ ծուխ, փիսո, գինի...  :Jpit:

----------

Ձայնալար (06.08.2010)

----------


## Hda

> Սրանք իմ հորինածը չեն: Վերցրել եմ «Դեղեր և առողջություն»  N2, 2007-ից: Սրանք ամերիկացի սրտաբան բժիշկ Օ'Քոնորի խորհուրդներն են: Որոշների հետ այնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ, բայց դե… Ես գրեմ, դուք պատասխանեք, որ քննարկենք, իմ կարծիքն էլ ասեմ:
> 1. Պահեք շուն կամ կատու
> 2. Շաքարախտի հայտնաբերման HbA1c  թեստի անցկացում կամ արյան մեջ շաքարի մակարդակի որոշում
> 3. Ստուգեք խոլեսթերինի մակարդակը
> 4. Խմեք օրը 1 բաժակ կարմիր գինի
> 5. Ձեզ անհրաժեշտ է շաբաթական առնվազն հինգ օր 30 րոպե տևողությամբ արագ քայլ
> 6. Պահպանեք ճարպերի, խոլեսթերինի և հեշտ յուրացվող ածխաջրերի սակավ պարունակությամբ սննդակարգ
> 7. Քնեք օրական յոթ ժամից ոչ պակաս
> 8. Միշտ նախաճաշեք
> ...


Անգլերեն թարգմանելուց է այսպես ստացվե՞լ:Իսկ անառաողջ սրտի համար ոչ մի խորհու՞րդ,վե՞րջ,ամեն ինչ լուծված է՞:
Մեկ էլ էտ ո՞ր կետի հետ համաձայն չես,շատ հետաքրքիր է: Օրինակ ես նույնիսկ այս տարօրինակ վերնագրին դեմ չեմ,քանի որ իրոք առողջ սիրտը կարող է կատարել բոլոր 10 պայմանները:

----------


## Դեկադա

> StrangeLittleGirl-ի խոսքերից  
> Սրանք իմ հորինածը չեն: Վերցրել եմ «Դեղեր և առողջություն» N2, 2007-ից: Սրանք ամերիկացի սրտաբան բժիշկ Օ'Քոնորի խորհուրդներն են: Որոշների հետ այնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ, բայց դե… Ես գրեմ, դուք պատասխանեք, որ քննարկենք, իմ կարծիքն էլ ասեմ:
> 1. Պահեք շուն կամ կատու
> 2. Շաքարախտի հայտնաբերման HbA1c թեստի անցկացում կամ արյան մեջ շաքարի մակարդակի որոշում
> 3. Ստուգեք խոլեսթերինի մակարդակը
> *4. Խմեք օրը 1 բաժակ կարմիր գինի*
> 5. Ձեզ անհրաժեշտ է շաբաթական առնվազն հինգ օր 30 րոպե տևողությամբ արագ քայլ
> 6. Պահպանեք ճարպերի, խոլեսթերինի և հեշտ յուրացվող ածխաջրերի սակավ պարունակությամբ սննդակարգ
> 7. Քնեք օրական յոթ ժամից ոչ պակաս
> ...



էս մի կետի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Ես, քանի որ, շուտ հարբում եմ բնականաբար տրամադրությունս բարձրանում ա ու ոչ մի վատ բանի մասին չեմ մտածում, հետևաբար լրիվ դրական լիզքեր եմ ստանում: Էստեղից հեևություն՝ սիրտս առողջ կլինի: :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> Իմ քեռին սաղ կյանք ամեն օր քայլում է, մաքուր օդ է շնչում, շաբաթը մի անգամ դաչա-բնություն, բայց արի ու տես, որ արդեն 3 միկրոինֆակտ է տարել, անոթներն էլ փոխվել են:


Քանի՞ տարեկան ա ու քանի՞ տարի ա տենց ապրում ու էլի շատ հարցերից ա կախված: Մարդիկ բոլորն ել տարբեր են, օրինակ Ճանպոնիայում մարդկանց կյանքի միջին տարիքը համարվում ա 75 տարեկանը, բայց էնտեղ մարդիկ լավ ծխում են ու լավ էլ խմում են, իսկ Զիմբաբվեում կյանքի միջին տարիքը դա 42 տարեկանն է, իսկ էնտեղ էլ ոչ ծխում են, ոչ էլ խմում, էնտեղ մարդիկ միկրոինֆարկտ են տանում ուղղակի այլ պատճառներով, կամ էլ այլ վարակիչ հիվանդություններից են մահանում, նաև պակաս չեն սրտային հիվանդությունները:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ամենակարևորը սիրտը լեն պահելնա <=> չբարկանալը, չնախանձելը, չնյարդայնանալը.... համարյա անհնարա առողջ սիրտ ունենալ  :Pardon:   :Jpit:

----------

Inna (06.08.2010), prof-de-Francais (12.08.2010), Բիձա (06.08.2010), Դատարկություն (06.08.2010), Ձայնալար (08.08.2010)

----------


## prof-de-Francais

> Ամենակարևորը սիրտը լեն պահելնա <=> չբարկանալը, չնախանձելը, չնյարդայնանալը....


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, պլյուս՝ շատ չուտելը…

----------

Inna (06.08.2010)

----------


## Kita

> Քանի՞ տարեկան ա ու քանի՞ տարի ա տենց ապրում ու էլի շատ հարցերից ա կախված: Մարդիկ բոլորն ել տարբեր են, օրինակ Ճանպոնիայում մարդկանց կյանքի միջին տարիքը համարվում ա 75 տարեկանը, բայց էնտեղ մարդիկ լավ ծխում են ու լավ էլ խմում են, իսկ Զիմբաբվեում կյանքի միջին տարիքը դա 42 տարեկանն է, իսկ էնտեղ էլ ոչ ծխում են, ոչ էլ խմում, էնտեղ մարդիկ միկրոինֆարկտ են տանում ուղղակի այլ պատճառներով, կամ էլ այլ վարակիչ հիվանդություններից են մահանում, նաև պակաս չեն սրտային հիվանդությունները:


Ինքը արդեն 78 տարեկան է :Jpit:

----------


## prof-de-Francais

Բյուրակն, իսկ Երևանում հնարավո՞ր է HbA1c թեստն անցնել...

----------

